# Helping Dad find his missing ST Dupont lighter



## nhuiii (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm new to the ST Dupont lighters,cigars but the familiar sound that the cling sound when Dad lights up one of his cigars is a sound I'll never forget. Dad used to own one until our house was burgled and whilst he misses it he has never got around to replacing it.
View attachment 78947
View attachment 78948

I have someone offering me something which looks like the one that Dad used to have especially when he lit up his cigars with it. But am weary of fakes. And I wouldn't know which model except being able to point at a picture and say this is what looked like Dad used to have.

Could anyone confirm if this is the real deal please? Should the cap be this color? 
Any advise would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

That appears to be a ST Dupont Ligne 1. The cap bottom is the color of Dupont gas refill you would use. In this case red.

Although the Ligne 1 is far less counterfeited than the Ligne 2, telling for sure from a picture is incredibly difficult.

Keep in mind that the "ping" sound is more pronounced in the Ligne 2.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree, its cant be conformed online, at least not by me. However, I have a Ligne 1 that looks exactly like the one you posted in every detail. Calling St Dupont with the serial number may allow you to conform the authenticity.


----------



## nhuiii (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks guys but why is the cap white? Shouldn't it be the same colour of the lighter?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

nhuiii said:


> Thanks guys but why is the cap white? Shouldn't it be the same colour of the lighter?


I see what you mean. Thought that was from the flash.

Yes it should absolutely be the same color. My guess is that someone lost the original cap, and that is a replacement.


----------



## nhuiii (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks guys for the info, just to make my dad happy, I'll be getting it though the asking price is close to 120USD. 
Would that be a fair price or am i getting ripped? 
I know I should be using the search function so far both of you guys have been great is there a number that I can contact ST Dupont on?

Cheers


----------

